# Stay Outta My Shed



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

My vote goes toward #1. I like both of your ideas, but I doubt that most people would get either of them, unless they followed _My Little Pony_. Prepare to do _lots_ of explaining...


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

It looks like you'd have more room to be creative by doing the first costume, unless you can get your hands on tons of animals skeletons to tote around with you. Both ideas are fun and different


----------



## SpiderBaby (Nov 7, 2010)

Both are cool ideas. The first seems better for a costume and the second for a haunt or decor.


----------

